# fog lights



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok i put a 55 watt h11 hid kit in low beams and 55 watt h9 hid kit in high beams and a 35 watt h10 hid kit in the fog lights all are 6000k but what i what to know how can i make my fog lights stay on when i turn on my high beams has any one tryed this?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think you can.
How are the high beams working for you?

I was going to get them for mine but I've heard that the "flashing" and constant turning on and off would burn the bulbs out.


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

are the fog lights H10s?...i want to get some for my fog lights but didn't know what they were.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I used 9004 on mine.
It is crazy how bright they are


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/55-watt-hid-installed-20784/


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

the fogs are a 9040 bulb but a h10 has the same bulb height but you cut a tab down to make tham work but the high beams are real bright brighter than the stock bulbs by far have not had any problems yet.


----------

